
Statistical Rethinking: A Bayesian Course Using R and Stan - Schiphol
https://github.com/rmcelreath/statrethinking_winter2019
======
KirinDave
The most recent round of lectures for this course are excellent. You can find
them here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDcUM9US4XdNM4Edgs7we...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDcUM9US4XdNM4Edgs7weiyIguLSToZRI)

I'm happy something talking about Statistical Rethinking has finally made it
to the front page. I've tried and bounced a few times to raise awareness of
this awesome course.

------
etik
Julia version here:
[https://github.com/StatisticalRethinkingJulia/StatisticalRet...](https://github.com/StatisticalRethinkingJulia/StatisticalRethinking.jl)

with implementations in CmdStan (calling Stan from Julia), Turing, Mamba, and
DynamicHMC (which requires hand-coding the log-density function of posterior).

~~~
RivieraKid
Any advice about which one of those packages to pick?

~~~
glial
I haven't used the others but Stan is great.

------
RA_Fisher
Dr. Kurz wrote a really great companion that uses brms, a fantastic wrapper
that makes stan easier to pickup. I highly recommend it.
[https://bookdown.org/ajkurz/Statistical_Rethinking_recoded/](https://bookdown.org/ajkurz/Statistical_Rethinking_recoded/)

~~~
malshe
I also recommend this book. One of my PhD students is using it to learn
Bayseian models on her own.

------
hellfrick
pymc3 version here: [https://github.com/pymc-
devs/resources/tree/master/Rethinkin...](https://github.com/pymc-
devs/resources/tree/master/Rethinking)

------
outlace
I’ve worked through the print book version of this twice and it is absolutely
brilliant. Highly recommend the book. Looks like some draft chapters of the
second edition are freely available, but the first edition was already
fantastic.

~~~
RivieraKid
I just started reading the book today because Gelman's Bayesian Data Analysis
seems too theoretical and sometimes hard to parse. But this book seems too
much of the opposite, there's almost no math...

~~~
joker3
The math is the easy part of statistics. What really marks the people who get
it is that they understand the part that isn't math.

------
RosanaAnaDana
This one here is by far the best intro to Bayesian methods I've found:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OJEae7Qb_o&t=6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OJEae7Qb_o&t=6s)

 __Very accessible __

------
mlevental
does anyone know if there's a pyro or tf probability version somewhere?

